# looking for good books on crypts



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

anyone know of texts on cryptocorynes>????


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't know any books, but this is a very good website: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/index.html


----------



## killiedave57 (Dec 25, 2014)

thanks
will look into it.
david


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

From what I've seen, most of the really good books haven't been translated to English yet. If you know German, Cryptocorynen, by Niels Jacobsen, is supposed to be excellent. Two books that I like are, Aquarium Plants (2001), by Christel Kasselmann, and Araceae of Peninsular Malaysia (2011), by Mashhor, Boyce, Sofiman & Baharuddin. Both are great resources I find myself reading and flipping through constantly.

Good online resources:
http://www.flowgrow.de/
http://www.heimbiotop.de/ Translated
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/
https://torontoplantman.wordpress.com/


----------

